# biopsy



## annette1973 (Sep 5, 2013)

Can anyone explain to me howba thryoid biopsy is done?I herd it could bedone just with a needle orban open cut. My gp sent me to an ent because he didn't know if the hiopsy was needed or not. I got an appointment so I am assuming that I will need one done. Thanks for any information that you can provide.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Annette -

I had one done a few months ago. The doctor numbed the area and then used a very fine needle to take samples from the nodule. He took about 6 samples - so six little pin pricks. He did this while using ultrasound to locate the exact spot where the nodule is located. There was very little pain - it was mostly pressure.

The whole thing took about 15 minutes!

Hope that helps!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I laid back on the table, was told not to swallow, and he inserted the needle five times. I was not numbed (my nodules were close to the surface) and only felt the first prick.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I was laying down and the doctor used the ultrasound to locate the nodule. I didn't have anything to numb the pain, but didn't need it because there was no pain. Just some minor pressure when the needle went in. I was really stressed about it beforehand, but wasn't bad at all. I couldn't even find a mark on my neck the next day.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I was laying down, numbed and he used the ultrasound to guide him to the nodule. Inserted a needle and pounced it up and down into the nodule, 6-8 times. My nodule is solid so they are pushing cells up into the needle. Did this with three different needles. Pathologist was in the room, took the sample to the lab, while I laid there for about 15 minutes to make sure they had enough cells. Radiologist came back in and said we were good to go. Cleaned me up and put a little pressure band aid on it and off to work I went. I felt the first numbing needle (he used two) and pressure mostly. By the third needle, I did feel a little pain and he said by now he had irritated the nodule by sticking it over and over again...but bearable.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annette1973 said:


> Can anyone explain to me howba thryoid biopsy is done?I herd it could bedone just with a needle orban open cut. My gp sent me to an ent because he didn't know if the hiopsy was needed or not. I got an appointment so I am assuming that I will need one done. Thanks for any information that you can provide.


----------



## annette1973 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for answering my posts. I always go by what my doctors tell me. But I like asking questions to people who have gone through it. Get both sides of fence. Thanks again.


----------

